# Just curious...



## jp61 (May 16, 2016)

Recently I've noticed old threads showing up in the "SMF Recent Activity" without anyone posting to it.

For example this one is listed there now.... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/120030/smoking-precooked-turkey-breast#post_796750

Not complaining here, just wondering what that's all about.


----------



## daniels (May 19, 2016)

Someone posted to it 3 days and 9 hours ago but they were replying to a post from over 4 years ago.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 19, 2016)

hey Joe...  I have seen this happen as well...  and then a few hrs later the new post finally appears...


----------



## jp61 (May 20, 2016)

JckDanls 07 said:


> hey Joe... I have seen this happen as well... and then a few hrs later the new post finally appears...


That's kind of strange..... am curious why that happens. Not a software or computer person so I'm stumped


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 23, 2016)

here's one that just popped up...  the last post to it was 9/7/15 ...  just now popped up with no new post.... 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/98605/too-much-fire-traeger-help-sought/20#post_1459501


----------



## mosparky (May 23, 2016)

It's up with a reply now. I think what's happening is a new member post to an old thread, The thread gets moved to most recent, but the new member post is delayed for moderation.

 I have no clue what the protocols and policies are here, but have seen other boards where new member posts are moderated the first few times.


----------



## jp61 (May 25, 2016)

mosparky said:


> It's up with a reply now. I think what's happening is a new member post to an old thread, The thread gets moved to most recent, but the new member post is delayed for moderation.
> 
> I have no clue what the protocols and policies are here, but have seen other boards where new member posts are moderated the first few times.


Very possible.

I thought (am probably wrong) that only pics are held back for new members.

Either way, it makes no difference. I just happen to notice and found it strange.


----------



## pc farmer (May 25, 2016)

JP61 said:


> Very possible.
> 
> I thought (am probably wrong) that only pics are held back for new members.
> 
> Either way, it makes no difference. I just happen to notice and found it strange.


Any post with or without pics can be held for moderation from new posting members.


----------



## jp61 (May 25, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Any post with or without pics can be held for moderation from new posting members.


Thanks Adam!







  Good call mosparky!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 16, 2016)

And it's back at it again...  this just popped up  without a new post added since 4/16 ...   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/236549/lang-84-for-sale#post_1555707


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 16, 2016)

I just approved a new member post.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 16, 2016)

AHHHHH...  that explains it ...


----------

